# first try at macro



## ajkramer87 (Mar 2, 2010)

Yesterday I got my raynox dcr-250. I bought the wife some flowers today just so I could take some pictures of them. The first one looks like it could be a little overexposed. The second one looks a bit soft but I'm not sure if its my eyes or not. CC please.
090 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
red on Flickr - Photo Sharing!http://www.flickr.com/photos/46573959@N07/4401450161/


----------



## xstepone (Mar 2, 2010)

I actually really like the first one. I find that it being a little overexposed, makes the water droplets stand out 
The second one is nice too, but I like the first better.


----------



## Caffler (Mar 3, 2010)

roses make great subjects for macro photography, and a bit of over or under exposure usually doesn't detract, and they lend themselves to both hard and soft focus...
nice pics aj


----------



## ajkramer87 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks. I really like the bug shots that are on this forum which is why I bought the raynox to begin with. I would of never thought that the dof was that thin. I have a new appreciation for how hard these shots must be to get. I cant wait untill spring gets here so I can play more outside.


----------



## tomhooper (Mar 4, 2010)

I guess I'm in the minority.  I like the second shot better.  I agree that the first is a little too overexposed for my taste, but again that is my opinion.  The second could maybe use just a little more contrast but that is really the only critique I can find.  Very, very, good shots for a first attempt.  I must warn you, Macro is very addictive.  Before long you will have to join several of us in Macro Anonymous.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 4, 2010)

i like the second picture


----------



## ajkramer87 (Mar 4, 2010)

I had both printed in 8x10 since my wife couldnt decide which one she liked most. Origanally I liked the one with water drops but after print the second one is my favorite. I have to say that I will be addicted to macro. Its amazing the amount of detial that the human eye doesnt see. Im looking forward to this spring and summer.


----------



## tomhooper (Mar 4, 2010)

It can also get rather expensive.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Mar 4, 2010)

Haha I bet. I really wanted to get a macro lens but figured Id just get the raynox to see how I like it. Im all ready looking to get a lens now. There any books on macro worth getting?


----------



## tomhooper (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm sure there are some good ones but I subscribe to the 3P's.  Practice, practice, practice.  
You need a steady hand or tripod, good light, and try to stop the lens down as much as possible to increase DOF.  A good lens is important also but not as much as these other thoughts.  Those rules are simplistic, but if you master them, you'll get good images.


----------

